# Farbverlauf in Java mit RGB Farben



## Lippedani (1. Jun 2008)

hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem RGB Farbverlauf.
So sollte es aussehen:




und so sieht es bis jetzt aus:




kann mir irgendwer helfen was ich machen soll??
hier noch mein quelltext:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;


public class Farbverlauf extends Applet {
 
 int x=0,y=0;
 int rot=0, gruen=0, blau=0;
 int i,j,z,a,b;

 public void paint(Graphics g) {
  
  x=0;
  y=0;
  rot=255;
  gruen=0;
  for(z = 0;z<=255;z=z+1)
  {
       
    for(i=255,j=0;i>=0;i=i-1 ,j++)
    {
     g.setColor(new Color(rot-i,gruen+z,blau));  
     g.drawLine(x+j,y,x+j,y);
   
    }
   y=y+1;
   }
 
  x=0;
  y=256;;
  rot=255;
  gruen=255;
  blau=255;
  for(z = 255;z>=0;z=z-1)
   {
       
    for(i = 255,j=0;i>=0;i=i-1,j++)
    {
     g.setColor(new Color(rot-i,gruen,blau-z));  
     g.drawLine(x+j,y,x+j,y);
    }
   y=y+1;
   }
   
   
  x=256;
  y=0;
  rot=255;
  gruen=0;
  for(z = 0;z<=255;z=z+1)
  {
       
    for(i=255,j=0;i>=0;i=i-1 ,j++)
    {
     g.setColor(new Color(rot,gruen+z,blau-i));  
     g.drawLine(x+j,y,x+j,y);
   
    }
   y=y+1;
   }
 
  x=256;
  y=256;;
  rot=255;
  gruen=255;
  blau=255;
     for(z = 255;z>=0;z=z-1)
   {
       
    for(i = 255,j=0;i>=0;i=i-1,j++)
    {
     g.setColor(new Color(rot,gruen,blau-z));  
     g.drawLine(x,256,x+j,y);
    }
   y=y+1;
  
   }
 }
}

[\code]


danke schon mal im vorraus!!
grüße dani
```


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jun 2008)

... also, was auch immer du da machst.... i ...j ... z...y....x  :bahnhof: wenn man das letzte Feld mit sowas malt wie

```
for (int x=0; x<256; x++)
{
    for (int y=0; y<256; y++)
    {
        int n = Math.min(255, x+y);

        Color col = new Color(255,255, n);
        g.setColor(col);
        g.drawLine(x+256,y+256,x+256,y+256);
    }
}
```
sieht's richtig aus. Für ... (dringend empfohlene) Verbesserungsvorschläge müßtest du mal die Aufgabenstellung posten....


----------



## Lippedani (2. Jun 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber die einzige aufgabenstellung die ich habe is das bild oben und die anweisung des als java applet darzustellen.


----------



## Marco13 (2. Jun 2008)

Naja, die wäre ja dann erfüllt ... dass man da noch eniiges Verbessern könnte, ist wohl nicht soo wichtig...


----------

